# Corned beef brine



## bobrap (Jan 11, 2020)

Wanted to ask what the corned beef/pastrami makers here use in their brine.  I use Pop's brine and add pickilibg spice.  The amount of pickling spice has me scratching my head.  Can't remember how much spice I used last time I made it (write things down, dummy lol).  I got the pickling spice from Atlantic Spice Co and their recommendation on the package is 2-3 TBS per quart of H2O.  Seems like a lot to me.  Any thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2020)

2-3 Tablespoons for the whole Gallon of Brine is enough for me...JJ


----------



## bobrap (Jan 11, 2020)

If I remember correctly, that's about what I used before.  Maybe a bit more.  16 TBS for 2 gal brine?  Way too much I think.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

I would only use about 3 tbs as well. Pretty strong stuff.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 11, 2020)

I think I used 2 tbsp  the last time I made it, without checking my notes.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 11, 2020)

I used pop's brine last year when I made some, if I remember right I used 2 tablespoons per gallon. one of these years i'll start writing things down and remember where I hid it so i'll know where I put it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2020)

I just pour some in, but usually do a dry cure for pastrami. I like the texture of the meat better than a wet brine.
Al


----------



## bobrap (Jan 12, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> I used pop's brine last year when I made some, if I remember right I used 2 tablespoons per gallon. one of these years i'll start writing things down and remember where I hid it so i'll know where I put it.


LOL.  Sounds just like me!  I have a buddy who is an avid baker and writes everything down.  I made some Kielbasi one time and I told him I wrote the whole process down.  He started laughing and bought me a beer!


----------



## bobrap (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for the responses everybody.  Really appreciate the help/recommendations.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I just pour some in, but usually do a dry cure for pastrami. I like the texture of the meat better than a wet brine.
> Al



So what is your dry cure Al?
Is it posted somewhere in the forum?

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> So what is your dry cure Al?
> Is it posted somewhere in the forum?
> 
> Warren



It's in this thread Warren.





						PASTRAMI FROM SCRATCH ON THE LANG
					

I was in the grocery store the other day with Judy & she was looking for something & I said I'm going to check out the meat dept.  It so happens the meat mgr. was standing by the beef & I asked him if he had any brisket flats around 8 lbs.  He came back with this guy, a real nice Angus choice...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks AL

Warren


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 14, 2020)

1 heaping tablespoon per gallon works for me. I use McCormick brand.


----------



## jfsjazz (Mar 3, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> It's in this thread Warren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al,

I'm trying this dry brine and noticed that there is not a lot of moisture coming from the brisket, unlike a pork loin or belly bacon, for example.  Does that seem right to you?

Thank you!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2020)

jfsjazz said:


> Al,
> 
> I'm trying this dry brine and noticed that there is not a lot of moisture coming from the brisket, unlike a pork loin or belly bacon, for example.  Does that seem right to you?
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, sometimes you get a lot of liquid & sometimes not. If you Followed the recipe & used the correct  amount of cure #1, then your good to go.
Al


----------



## jfsjazz (Mar 3, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes, sometimes you get a lot of liquid & sometimes not. If you Followed the recipe & used the correct  amount of cure #1, then your good to go.
> Al


Thanks Al.. Followed the recipe, yes, but I did use TQ instead of #1, at a rate of 1 TBSP per pound.  So, should be all good.  Thanks again!


----------



## kawakx125 (Mar 16, 2020)

How long to cure just the flat with this method using Pops brine?  i have some going now, the AmazingRibs calculator shows a cure time of 3 days for a 1.5'' flat.  Seems awfully short to me...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 16, 2020)

Most go 7 days per inch with a Brine. That 1/2" per day ( 1/4" from all sides) is more accurate for Dry Rub Cures. They go faster because of the high concentration of Salt...JJ


----------

